# Yeoman Bike Introduces Electric Scooter in Bangalore, India



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The company will offer two models: the Cedar 250 and the Engreen MX costing Rs.29,00 and Rs. 35,950 respectively.

More...


----------

